# Lost black glasses case containing my glasses in Waterton Canyon



## outdoornut (Apr 24, 2008)

Did anyone happen to find a black case with glasses and clip on sunglasses in waterton canyon yesterday on April 22nd? I either had them slip out in the parking lot or somewhere on the trail. I went back today with no luck Thanks.

Zach


----------

